# Behind the Scenes



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

This is somewhat political in nature so I only posted the link. Although the staff here at PT has tried to regulate politically charged content, this story has implications for all of us. Read it if you want to, ignore it if you don't. If there are no follow up posts, fine but please consider what this means to gun rights in the future and remember it come election day.
http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2011/12/28/president-obamas-anti-gun-agenda-shows-no-sign-stopping/?intcmp=obnetwork


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Holder sure didn't waste any time throwing the race card out there did he ?

I'll say one thing for this administration, I believe that they are the sneakiest, at least in my memory.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

He's another one who needs to out of office as fast as we can vote. That's all I'm saying. Thanks for sharing Danny !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

"under the radar", Chicago politics at it's finest........

If this so called President gets re-elected, God save us all.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

As far as I am concerned, get rid of all of them every 2 or 4yrs


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree with 1 term limit and no pension from that 1 term, along with spending limits on campaigning.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> As far as I am concerned, get rid of all of them every 2 or 4yrs


And make the position so crappy that only a TRUE public servant would sign up for it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Hell, make government positions all unpaid (elected positions), volunteer only. You have a real job that makes your income. This one is PUBLIC SERVICE.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Hell, make government positions all unpaid (elected positions), volunteer only. You have a real job that makes your income. This one is PUBLIC SERVICE.


Then you might get a president that confuses nuclear with......... nucular.... how do you spell that GWya? "I got C's and I am still president!" HA! And my personal favorite "Fool me once, shame on you.... Fool me twice........ yayayou can't get fooled again."

Sorry but that man's public speaking just made me laugh.

Obama sucks and lacks the ability to make me laugh. On my list of favorite presidents in my life time he is in last place.

Then there is old Billy.... He is my numero uno. Charmin fella wasn't he? Not as funny as George but he had some wit. Not as good of a liar as most politicians but held his own for awhile. I like the saxophone too.

I would like to elect a President that actually knows what his/her job description is..... Commander and Chief and the veto. Leave the policy making to congress and veto the crap out of all their hair brain ideas. I think you learn that in 4th grade. These clowns attend Ivy League Universities but must have missed that day of class. I bet that is the day Obama was forging his birth certificate and GW was doing bong hits at the frat house.

If I can't have the above please give me Sarah Palin. I just want to hear her say some of the dumbest things imaginable.... I think I would literally die of laughter listening to her for four years. At least I would go to the grave with my gun in my hand and a smile on my face!


----------

